# Thank you



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Cricket!

I've been waiting to see if this section would pop up. Now let's see some pics of all the dirty hellholes everyone else works in.

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

That is what I want to see. More if that.
Thanks for the first post

LC


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the new area to post in! Being one of the industrial canucks, I'll try to note in the title when I post a question!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you industrial guys use Lotus Lights?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

99cents said:


> Do you industrial guys use Lotus Lights?


Never heard of 'em...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> Never heard of 'em...


Just having fun with you. There are some resi guys here who are obsessed with them :laughing: .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I look forward to some good posts here.


----------



## Kadenselect (Sep 13, 2016)

This is great, been lingering a long time and will be much more active. This is what I do and have a lot of pics to share for those who haven't experienced industrial.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Come to the party. There is always room for one more.

LC


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I look forward to this sub forum.


----------

